# Both FAT and NTFS partition in WD Passport



## billubakra (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Guys

My cousin got a WD passport HDD. It's default filesystem is NTFS. Now Android phones with OTG can't read NTFS file systen until and unless you are rooted and even if your are then there are bugs in the software which reads this file system. So, having FAT system is the only viable solution if you want to connect it to a phone. Is it possible and safe to have both NTFS and FAT systems for the HDD? If yes then which software should be used?

Thanks


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

Will the cellphone provide enough power to the HDD to make it operational? I mean you need a lotta power to spin those disks. I failed to OTG a HDD on my cellphone meanwhile a Razer Deathadder works.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 19, 2014)

OTG is probably meant for flash storage.

You can have 2 partitions such that one is NTFS and the other is FAT. But I don't think it is possible to have 2 file systems in a single partition.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 19, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

I hope this answers your question
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=46IiRyigUH0
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-C6hbDT_t8

And we formatted the HDD in FAT32 format and it works just fine with the phone. Which phone do you have btw?

 [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]

Please check the above posted videos. I didn't get your last two lines at all. What is the difference between partition and file system?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 20, 2014)

Partition is just that. It is a demarcation dividing your hard disk. FAT and NTFS are file systems. 
You could compare them to an apartment complex. 
While a partition is like an individual house in an apartment the file system is like the family in it. You can only have one family in each. (not exactly but somewhat similar)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 20, 2014)

ive done this for my shared mac-windows external hdd
partitioned my 500gb hdd into 2 x 250gb partitions,one ntfs and one fat32


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2014)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]
Thank you for explaining the difference.

 [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
This is exactly what I am asking. How did you do it? Which software did you use for it?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 22, 2014)

On Windows currently EaseUS Partition Manager would be a great choice. 
On Linux GParted.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 23, 2014)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]
> Thank you for explaining the difference.
> 
> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> This is exactly what I am asking. How did you do it? Which software did you use for it?



just use the built in partition manager,no need for easus,easus is not needed and can complicate choosing stuff etc


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] 

Thanks for replying.

 [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]

Thanks for replying. Could you please explain the whole procedure as in how to format it with the built in partition manager?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2014)

The exact procedure could vary depending on your version of Windows. Please tell us.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 30, 2014)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> ...



1.shrink partition
2.allocate space to new partition
3.format new partition to NTFS OR FAT32 etc


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The exact procedure could vary depending on your version of Windows. Please tell us.



I am using Windows XP SP2.



kkn13 said:


> 1.shrink partition
> 2.allocate space to new partition
> 3.format new partition to NTFS OR FAT32 etc



Could you explain it a bit more? And I want to format it like half the HDD as NTFS and the other half as FAT.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2014)

My Windows XP Professional desktop is currently not booting due to a faulty CPU fan. So the details would not be exact.

Go to the Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Disk management > Local disk. (?)
Locate your hard disk. Right click on it and select Resize. Enter the new size. Wait for some time for the job to complete. Then to the right of this resized partition you will see some empty space. Right click on it and select New Partition. Select the type and size. Go.

---------------------
Observation : Windows XP itself is now outdated. SP2 is not at all secure. Please get hold of SP3 update and update your system ASAP.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2014)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]

Thanks a lot for replying. I can make NTFS file system with the help of the steps that you have mentioned. But making FAT of the rest of the hdd is still a problem as I am not able to find a FAT option. I know it is outdated, actually it is an old PC it is only used to access the mails etc. This system will not support SP3 so can't update.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmmm. Then I may not be able to help further. But as it is a portable drive it should be easy to take it to a friend's place and do it there.

I am not sure why you are not able to find a FAT option though. I will check and get back after I fix my desktop.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2014)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION]
> 
> Thanks a lot for replying. I can make NTFS file system with the help of the steps that you have mentioned. But making FAT of the rest of the hdd is still a problem as I am not able to find a FAT option. I know it is outdated, actually it is an old PC it is only used to access the mails etc. This system will not support SP3 so can't update.



how will it not support sp3??
either way,it will show the fat32 option on XP for sure by default just checked on my spare desktop with a XP,w7 dual boot


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] and [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]

Thanks Guys, I got it. And my pc won't support SP3 as it has got very very low specs which can only support SP2 and the older versions.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 6, 2014)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] and [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> 
> Thanks Guys, I got it. And my pc won't support SP3 as it has got very very low specs which can only support SP2 and the older versions.



all sp2s will support sp3 actually


----------

